
Superfoods Are a Marketing Ploy - sohkamyung
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/10/superfoods-marketing-ploy/573583/?single_page=true
======
lucaslee
I agree what the article says.

For example, if you compare the nutrition of almond and peanut, they are
pretty close:

Peanut: [https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-
prod...](https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/legumes-and-legume-
products/4448/2) Almond: [https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-
products/3...](https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-
products/3085/2)

They both have the same amount of total fat (49g). Other nutrients are mostly
comparable too.

However, almond is often perceived as healthy food, while peanut is often
perceived as not too healthy (peanut does have a little more saturated fat
than almond--3.2g more per 100gram).

I think people should eat more seasonal, local, and fresh fruit and vegetables
than whatever marketed as healthy food/drink that is actually heavily
processed.

